
UK national ID card cloned in 12 minutes - gasull
http://www.computerweekly.com/Articles/2009/08/06/237215/uk-national-id-card-cloned-in-12-minutes.htm
======
lallysingh
Looks like the card was rewritten, but nothing was done to regenerate a proper
digital signature for the new data.

Not exactly hacking.

------
dan_the_welder
I'd like my to say "Please give VIP treatment"

